# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Stolen Lands [Kingmaker] OOC

## Necrowolf

Yo-Yo party people, this is the OOC chat. Leave a message just so I know you are all alive.

Link to IC:https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...7#post25605587

Greenbelt hex map

*Spoiler: House Rules*
Show

*Flexible Initiative*-Players roll initiative as normal, but each initiative value belongs to the team and can be used by any player. So if somone rolls a 20 and gets the highest initiative, any player can use that initiative spot to act.

----------


## JeminiZero

"Jafar shall speak in Firebrick"

MythWeavers Sheet

*Spoiler: Summary*
Show




```
     PB  Racial  LevelUp  Enhancement  Total  Modifier  Remarks
Str  10                                10     0         L33/M66/H100
Dex  12                                12     +1
Con  12                                12     +1
Int  13                                13     +1
Wis  08                                08     -1
Cha  16  +2                            18     +4
```

*Hit Points:* 
Base: 6
Con Bonus: +1
Total: 7

*Armor Class*


```
                     Normal  Flat-footed  Touch
Base                 10      10           10
Dex                  1       0            1
Haramaki             1       1            0 
Total                12      11           11
```

*Saves*


```
                             Fort     Ref      Will
Sorcerer 1                   0        0        2
Ability                      +1 Con   +1 Dex   -1 Wis
Dual Minded                                    +2
Life of Toil                 +1
Total                        2        1        3*
```

*Irrepressible: +5 to Will Saves vs Charms and Compulsions
*Elven Immunities: +2 racial bonus against enchantment

*Weapons*


```
                 BAB  Ability  Total  Damage
Club             0    +0 Str   +0     1d6+0 (x2) Bludgeon
Spiked Gauntlet  0    +0 Str   +0     1d4+0 (x2) Pierce
Light Crossbow   0    +1 Dex   +1     1d8 (19-20/x2) Pierce
```




*Spoiler: Feats & Traits*
Show


*Racial Traits*
 Low-Light Vision
 Dual Minded: [Source Advanced Race Guide pg. 42, Advanced Player's Guide pg. 17] +2 to Will Saves
 Elf Blood: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.
 Elven Immunities: immune to magic sleep, +2 to Saves vs enchantment spells and effects
 Keen Senses: +2 racial bonus on Perception checks
 Arcane Training: [Source Advanced Race Guide pg. 42, Advanced Player's Guide pg. 17] +1 Sorcerer level when using spell trigger and spell completion items

*Traits*
Faith-Irrepressible : Use Cha instead of Wis for Will saving throws against charm and compulsion effects.

Social-Life of Toil: +1 to Fortitude Saves

*Feats*
Sorcerer Bonus: Mages Tattoo-Evocation (also applies to bloodline spells)
L01. Silent Spell

Note: Int is 13 to qualify for Versatile Spontaneity [Pathfinder Society Primer pg 9] at Level 5. Spontaneous caster may prepare a spell from spellbook/scroll, in a slot 1 level higher.

*Class Features*
L01. Familiar Tattoo: Jafar, a Figment Sage Thrush (reskinned as a Parrot)



*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Base-Languages: Common, Elven
Bonus-Languages: Draconic

Skill Points: 2 Sorcerer + 1 Int Bonus



```
Skill                 Ranks  Ability  ACP  Other Bonus        BaseTotal
Acrobatics            -      +1 Dex   0                       1
Appraise              -      +1 Int   NA                      1
Bluff                 -      +4 Cha   NA                      4
Climb                 -      +0 Str   0                       0
Craft                 -      +1 Int   NA                      1
Diplomacy             -      +4 Cha   NA                      4 (+3 Thrush)
Disable Device*       -      +1 Dex   0                       -
Disguise              -      +4 Cha   NA                      4
Escape Artist         -      +1 Dex   0                       1
Fly                   -      +1 Dex   0                       1
Handle Animal*        1      +4 Cha   NA                      5
Heal                  -      -1 Wis   NA                      -1
Intimidate            -      +4 Cha   NA                      4
Knowledge-Arcane*     1      +1 Int   NA   +3 Class           5
Knowledge-Dungeon*    -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Engineer*   -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Geography*  -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-History*    -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Local*      -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Nature*     -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Nobility*   -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Planes*     -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Knowledge-Religion*   -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Linguistics*          -      +1 Int   NA                      -
Perception            -      -1 Wis   NA   +2 Keen Senses     +1
Perform-Oratory       -      +4 Cha   NA                      -
Profession*           -      -1 Wis   NA                      -
Ride                  -      +1 Dex   0                       1
Sense Motive          -      -1 Wis   NA                      -1
Sleight of Hand*      -      +1 Dex   0                       -
Spellcraft*           1      +1 Int   NA   +3 Class           5
Stealth               -      +1 Dex   0                       1
Survival              -      -1 Wis   NA                      -1
Swim                  -      +0 Str   0                       0
Use Magic Device*     -      +4 Cha   NA                      -
```




*Spoiler: Spells Per Day and Spells Known*
Show


*Spells Per Day*
L0: at will
L1: 3 base + 1 Bonus

*Level 0*
0. Detect Magic [Div, V, S]
0. Prestidigitation [Uni, V, S]
0. Light [Evo, V, M (a firefly)]
0. Daze [Enc, V, S, M (a pinch of wool or similar substance)]

Human Favored Class Bonus L1: Mage Hand [Trn, V, S]

Mages Tattoo-Evocation: Dancing Lights 3/day

*Level 1*
1. Color Spray [Ill, V, S, M (red, yellow, and blue powder or colored sand)]
1. Mage Armor [Con, V, S, F (a piece of cured leather)]



*Spoiler: Items*
Show


*Magic Item Slots*


```
            Item                                                 Weight  Cost
Head        -                                                    -       -
Headband    -                                                    -       -
Eyes        -                                                    -       -
Neck        -                                                    -       -
Cloak       -                                                    -       -
Armor       Haramaki                                             1       3
Body        -                                                    -       -
Chest       -                                                    -       -
Wrists      -                                                    -       -
Hands       -                                                    -       -
L.Ring      -                                                    -       -
R.Ring      -                                                    -       -
Belt        -                                                    -       -
Boots       -                                                    -       -
```


*Weapons and Armor*


```
            Item                                                 Weight  Cost
Weapon      Club                                                 3       -
Weapon      Spiked Gauntlet                                      1       5
Weapon      Light Crossbow                                       4       35
Weapon      Crossbow Bolts [0.1 gp, 0.1 lb ea] x20               2       2
```


*Unslotted Items*


```
            Item                                                 Weight  Cost
Body        Cold Weather Outfit (Free Starting Outfit)           7       0 (8)
Body        Bandolier                                            -       0.5
Neck        Signal Whistle                                       -       0.8
Waist       Spell Component Pouch                                2       5

Waist       Belt Pouch                                           0.5     1
Belt Pouch  Flint and Steel                                      -       1
Belt Pouch  Chalk [0.01 gp, 0 lb ea] x10                         -       0.1

Back        Common Backpack                                      2       2
Backpack    Waterskin [1 gp/4 lb ea]                             4       1
Backpack    Trail Rations [0.5 gp/1 lb ea] x5                    5       2.5
```


*Donna the Donkey*


```
            Item                                                 Weight  Cost
            Donkey (L100/M200/H300)                              -       8
Donkey      Pack Saddle                                          15      5
Donkey      Feed (0.05gp/10lb per day) x5                        50      0.25
Donkey      Bucket (0.5gp/2lb ea)                                2       0.5
Donkey      Bedroll                                              5       0.1
Donkey      Blanket                                              3       0.5
Donkey      Hempen Rope 50 ft                                    10      1
```

7 sp 5 cp left



*Spoiler: Donna the Donkey Tricks*
Show


Bought a Donkey, and a 1 skill point dip in Handle Animal for +5 bonus. Can take 10 to hit DC15 and train it before the game starts. Plan is to teach it the following non-combat tricks:

Come (DC 15) The animal comes to you, even if it normally would not do so.

Fetch (DC 15) The animal goes and gets something. If you do not point out a specific item, the animal fetches a random object. [Ultimate Wilderness]

Heel (DC 15) The animal follows you closely, even to places where it normally wouldnt go.

Sneak (DC 15) The animal can be ordered to make Stealth checks in order to stay hidden and to continue using Stealth even when circumstances or its natural instincts would normally cause it to abandon secrecy.

Stay (DC 15) The animal stays in place, waiting for you to return. It does not challenge other creatures that come by, though it still defends itself if it needs to.

Watch (DC 15) The animal can be commanded to keep watch over a particular area, such as a campsite, and to raise an alarm if it notices any dangerous or sizable creature entering the area. Source: PZO1140 [Ultimate Wilderness]



*Spoiler: Jafar Summary*
Show


Diminutive Magical Beast
Init +2; Senses low-light vision

*DEFENSE*
AC 17, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+2 Dex, +4 size, +1 Familiar Natural Armor)
hp 1 (1/4 of Master's HP)
Fort -2 (0 Base - 2 Con)
Ref +2 (0 Base +2 Dex)
Will +4 (2 Base +2 Wis)

*OFFENSE*
Speed 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
Melee bite attack: -1 (0 BAB -5 Str + 4 Size)
Melee bite damage: 1d2-5 Str
Space 1 ft.; Reach 0 ft.

*STATISTICS*
Str 1, Dex 15, Con 6, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 6
Base Atk +0; CMB -2; CMD 3
Feats: Skill Focus (Perception)

*SKILLS*


```
Skill                 Ranks  Ability  ACP  Other Bonus        BaseTotal
Acrobatics            -      +2 Dex   0                       2
Appraise              -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Bluff                 -      -2 Cha   NA                      -2
Climb                 -      -5 Str   0                       -5
Craft                 -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Diplomacy             -      -2 Cha   NA                      -2
Disable Device*       -      +2 Dex   0                       -
Disguise              -      -2 Cha   NA                      -2
Escape Artist         -      +2 Dex   0                       2
Fly                   1      +2 Dex   0    Dim +6 Class +3    12 (Thrushes have 1 rank in Fly by default)
Handle Animal*        -      -2 Cha   NA                      -2
Heal                  -      +2 Wis   NA                      2
Intimidate            -      -2 Cha   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Arcane*     -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Dungeon*    1      -2 Int   NA   Class +3           2
Knowledge-Engineer*   -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Geography*  -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-History*    -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Local*      1      -2 Int   NA   Class +3           2
Knowledge-Nature*     -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Nobility*   -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Planes*     -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Knowledge-Religion*   -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Linguistics*          -      -2 Int   NA                      -
Perception            -      +2 Wis   NA   Skill Focus +3     5
Perform               -      -2 Cha   NA                      -
Profession*           -      +2 Wis   NA                      -
Ride                  -      +2 Dex   0                       2
Sense Motive          -      +2 Wis   NA                      2
Sleight of Hand*      -      +2 Dex   0                       -
Spellcraft*           -      -2 Int   NA                      -2
Stealth               -      +2 Dex   0    Diminutive +12     14
Survival              -      +2 Wis   NA                      2
Swim                  -      -5 Str   0                       -5
Use Magic Device*     -      -2 Cha   NA                      -
```


*FAMILIAR ABILITIES*
Share Spells: The wizard may cast a spell with a target of You on his familiar (as a touch spell) instead of on himself. A wizard may cast spells on his familiar even if the spells do not normally affect creatures of the familiars type (magical beast).

Empathic Link (Su): The master has an empathic link with his familiar to a 1 mile distance. The master can communicate empathically with the familiar, but cannot see through its eyes. Because of the links limited nature, only general emotions can be shared. The master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.

Sage Skills: A sage treats all Knowledge skills as class skills.

Dazzling Intellect (Ex): A sages Intelligence score is always equal to 5 + its masters class level, but it gains natural armor increases as if its masters class level were half what of the actual class level.

This alters the familiars Intelligence score and natural armor adjustment.

Sage's Knowledge (Ex): A sage stores information on every topic and is happy to lecture its master on the finer points of a subject. A sage can attempt all Knowledge checks untrained and gains a bonus on Knowledge checks equal to half its masters class level. Additionally, a sage gains 2 skill ranks each time its master gains a class level. Its maximum number of ranks in any given skill is equal to its masters class level.

This replaces alertness and the familiars ability to share its masters skill ranks.

Recurring Dream (Su): A figment has a total number of hit points equal to 1/4 of its masters total hit points. If the figment dies, it vanishes, appearing again with 1 hit point after its master awakens from a full nights sleep. If a figment ever strays more than 100 feet from its master or enters an antimagic field, or if a figments master is unconscious or asleep, the figment disappears until the next time its master prepares spells or regains her spells per day. Because it is a being of its masters mind, a figment can never serve as a witchs familiar, a shamans spirit animal, or any other spell-granting familiar, and it cant use any divination spells or spell-like abilities the base creature has.

This replaces improved evasion.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Spoiler: Jafar the parrot and 'Servant Yago'*
Show


*Summary*
*Name: Joey Thomson (but addressed as "Yago")
*Alignment: TN (Jafar is LE)
*Age: 23
*Deity: Nethys
*Race: Half-Elf
*Class: Imperious Tattooed Sorcerer 1
*Familiar: Figment Sage Archetypes

*Backstory*
"My story? Not much to tell really. I grew up in a small town to the south. And I probably would have stayed there the rest of my life. But on my 20th birthday, I became a Sorcerer. I haven't had to buy lantern oil ever since I learnt to cast Light. So the magic has been pretty great... the Parrot, not so much."

"He calls himself 'Jafar'. And for some reason, he insists on addressing me as 'Yago'. Refuses to use my actual name no matter how many times I've corrected him. After all these years, I've given up."

"Anyway, this parrot keeps talking about how he was once a great wizard-king, unjustly overthrown and killed. Apparently because I'm a distant descendant and a sorcerer, he managed to splice himself to my soul... or something like that. He was a bit vague on the details."

"Ever since Jafar heard about this expedition to the stolen lands, he's been badgering me to come, talking about how its his chance to regain his crown. I was reluctant at first, but he convinced me that the villagers here could really use our help with the bandits. And so here I am."

*Contact/Friends*
Jafar and Yago were briefly apprenticed to Aeyisariel Eladan, an Elf Wizard.

*Personality*
Jafar is calculating and cynical, with a huge mouth and an even bigger ego.

In contrast, 'Yago' is the opposite: naive, optimistic, and quiet. Expect Jafar to do most of the talking.

*Description*
Jafar is a smaller-than-usual (diminutive size) black and red parrot.


'Yago' is a half-elf of average height and build, with silver hair and blue eyes. He is dressed in practical traveler clothes.




*Spoiler: Race: Half-Elf - Dual Minded & Arcane Training*
Show


 +2 to One Ability Score: Half-elf characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

 Medium: Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

 Normal Speed: Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

 Low-Light Vision: Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.

 *Dual Minded:* [Source Advanced Race Guide pg. 42, Advanced Player's Guide pg. 17] The mixed ancestry of some half-elves makes them resistant to mental attacks. Half-elves with this racial trait gain a +2 bonus on all Will saving throws. This racial trait replaces the adaptability racial trait.

 Elf Blood: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.

 Elven Immunities: Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells and effects.

 Keen Senses: Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.

 *Arcane Training:* [Source Advanced Race Guide pg. 42, Advanced Player's Guide pg. 17] Half-elves occasionally seek tutoring to help them master the magic in their blood. Half-elves with this racial trait have only one favored class, and it must be an arcane spellcasting class. They can use spell trigger and spell completion items for their favored class as if one level higher (or as a 1st-level character if they have no levels in that class). This racial trait replaces the multitalented racial trait.

 Languages: Half-elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Half-elves with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).

*Spoiler: Swapped Out Racial Traits*
Show


 Adaptability: Half-elves receive Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level.

 Multitalented: Half-elves choose two favored classes at 1st level and gain 1 additional hit point or skill point whenever they take a level in either one of those classes.





*Spoiler: Class Progression*
Show


*Imperious Tattooed Sorcerer*

Class Skill: Perform (oratory)

Bonus Spells: moment of greatness (3rd), eagles splendor (5th), heroism (7th), threefold aspect (9th), greater command (11th), repulsion (13th), greater age resistance (15th), prediction of failure (17th), overwhelming presence (19th).

*Bloodline Tattoos (Ex):* Whenever a tattooed sorcerer gains a bloodline spell, a new tattoo manifests on her body to represent this spell. Her bloodline spells are always enhanced by her Mages Tattoo feat, even if they dont match the school to which her Mages Tattoo belongs.

*Bonus Feats*
At 7th level, and every six levels thereafter, a sorcerer receives one bonus feat, chosen from a list specific to each bloodline. The sorcerer must meet the prerequisites for these bonus feats.

Diehard, Endurance, Heroic Defiance, Heroic Recovery, Improved Initiative, Lingering Spell, Magical Aptitude, Persuasive.

*Mage's Tattoo (Ex)* At 1st level, the tattooed sorcerer gains Mages Tattoo as a bonus feat. If she doesnt have Spell Focus, she may choose which school of magic her Mages Tattoo enhances.

This ability replaces her Eschew Materials bonus feat.

*Mages Tattoo*
Prerequisite: Spell Focus.

Benefit: Select a school of magic (other than divination) in which you have Spell Focusyou cast spells from this school at +1 caster level. Additionally, you gain a single spell-like ability usable up to three times per day. The spell-like ability gained are as follows:

*Abjuration: resistance
*Conjuration: acid splash
*Enchantment: daze
*Evocation: dancing lights
*Illusion: ghost sound
*Necromancy: touch of fatigue
*Transmutation: mage hand

*Create Spell Tattoo (Su):* At 7th level, a tattooed sorcerer can create a spell tattoo once per day with a single touch as a standard action. The recipient of the spell tattoo must be willing to receive the spell tattoo. If she gives the spell tattoo to herself, it does not count against the regular limit of magic tattoos she can have. The spell tattoo must be of a spell that she knows that has no material or focus component. She can maintain one spell tattoo created by this ability at a timeif she uses this ability again, the previous spell tattoo she created fades away. Spell tattoos she creates with Inscribe Magic Tattoo do not count against this limit. She can use this ability twice per day at 11th level, and three times per day at 15th level.

This ability replaces the bloodline feat gained at 7th level.

Pathfinder Society: A tattooed sorcerer may only use her create spell tattoo power during days spent in play (ie. not between scenarios)

*Bloodline Arcana:* Whenever you cast a harmful spell, you gain a bonus equal to the spells level on Intimidate checks made against any creature adversely affected by that spell until the end of your next turn. Adversely affected typically means damage, but it can also mean debilitating effects or conditions.

*Bloodline Powers:*
You draw upon ancestors both legendary and forgotten.

*Familiar Tattoo (Su):* A tattooed sorcerer gains a familiar as an arcane bond, as a wizard equal to her sorcerer level. Her sorcerer levels stack with any wizard or witch levels she possesses when determining the powers of her familiarthis ability does not allow her to have both a familiar and a bonded item.

Unlike most familiars, her familiar can transform itself into a tattoo that she carries in her flesh. Transforming into a tattoo or back to normal familiar form is a move action for her familiar. In tattoo form, the familiar looks like a stylized version of itself, but does not count as a creature separate from the tattooed sorcerer. In tattoo form it continues to grant its special familiar ability, but otherwise has no abilities and can take no actions except to transform from tattoo into creature. A familiar tattoo cannot be erased or dispelled.

This ability replaces her 1st-level bloodline power.

*Heroic Echo (Su):* At 3rd level, when you receive a morale bonus from any spell, spell-like ability, or magic item, including those you cast on yourself, that bonus increases by +1. At 9th level, this ability also applies to competence bonuses. If you receive a morale effect (or a competence effect at 9th level) that affects an area or multiple targets, as an immediate action you can share your increased bonus with all other recipients. This increase to other participants lasts a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus. You can use this ability once per day, plus one time per three levels after 3rd.

*Enhanced Magical Tattoo (Su):* At 9th level, the tattooed sorcerer can pick any one spell she knows for which she has a Mages Tattoo feat. This spell must be one that lacks focus components and costly material components. She can now use that spell as a spell-like ability once per day. This spell-like ability is not enhanced by her Mages Tattoo, but it functions at +2 caster levels above her sorcerer caster level. Whenever she gains a bloodline power at a later date, she may change this spell-like ability to another qualifying spell.

This ability replaces the 9th-level bloodline power.

*Heroic Legends (Su):* At 15th level, you may inspire greatness or inspire heroics as a bard of your sorcerer level by sacrificing a spell slot as a swift or move action. The effect lasts a number of rounds equal to the sacrificed spells level; this duration is doubled for human recipients.

*Immortal Legend (Ex):* At 20th level, you cease aging; no longer need to eat, drink, or sleep; and gain immunity to death effects and energy drain.

*Spoiler: Swapped Out Features*
Show


*Eschew Materials:* A sorcerer gains Eschew Materials as a bonus feat at 1st level.

*Student of Humanity (Ex):* At 1st level, you gain Diplomacy, Knowledge (history), Knowledge (local), Knowledge (nobility), and Linguistics as class skills. In addition, when using these skills to learn, study, or gather information about humans, you add an insight bonus equal to your Charisma bonus on such checks.

*Take Your Best Shot (Su):* At 9th level, if you are targeted by a harmful spell, spell-like ability, or supernatural ability and suffer no harm from it, whether because of a successful saving throw, spell resistance, the attack missing, or some other protection, as an immediate action you can make an Intimidate check to demoralize the creature that produced the effect, but only if the creature that used the harmful effect is within 30 feet and can clearly see and hear you. At 13th level, you can use this ability after succeeding at a saving throw to reduce the effects of an attack (if no save is allowed, you cannot use this ability).





*Spoiler: Familiar Progression*
Show


*Figment Sage Thrush* (reskinned as a Parrot)

Abilities:
01: Share Spells, Empathic Link, Dazzling Intellect, Sage's Knowledge, Recurring Dream
03: Manifest Dream 1
05: Speak with master
07: Manifest Dream 2
11: Spell resistance
13: Manifest Dream 3

Natural Armor Adjustment
01: +1
06: +2
10: +3
14: +4
18: +5

*Share Spells:* The wizard may cast a spell with a target of You on his familiar (as a touch spell) instead of on himself. A wizard may cast spells on his familiar even if the spells do not normally affect creatures of the familiars type (magical beast).

*Empathic Link (Su):* The master has an empathic link with his familiar to a 1 mile distance. The master can communicate empathically with the familiar, but cannot see through its eyes. Because of the links limited nature, only general emotions can be shared. The master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.

*Sage Skills:* A sage treats all Knowledge skills as class skills.

*Dazzling Intellect (Ex):* A sages Intelligence score is always equal to 5 + its masters class level, but it gains natural armor increases as if its masters class level were half what of the actual class level.

This alters the familiars Intelligence score and natural armor adjustment.

*Sage's Knowledge (Ex):* A sage stores information on every topic and is happy to lecture its master on the finer points of a subject. A sage can attempt all Knowledge checks untrained and gains a bonus on Knowledge checks equal to half its masters class level. Additionally, a sage gains 2 skill ranks each time its master gains a class level. Its maximum number of ranks in any given skill is equal to its masters class level.

This replaces alertness and the familiars ability to share its masters skill ranks.

*Recurring Dream (Su):* A figment has a total number of hit points equal to 1/4 of its masters total hit points. If the figment dies, it vanishes, appearing again with 1 hit point after its master awakens from a full nights sleep. If a figment ever strays more than 100 feet from its master or enters an antimagic field, or if a figments master is unconscious or asleep, the figment disappears until the next time its master prepares spells or regains her spells per day. Because it is a being of its masters mind, a figment can never serve as a witchs familiar, a shamans spirit animal, or any other spell-granting familiar, and it cant use any divination spells or spell-like abilities the base creature has.

This replaces improved evasion.

*Manifest Dreams (Su):* At 3rd level, a figment is shaped by its masters dreams. Each time the master awakens from a full nights rest, he can apply to the figment 1 evolution points worth of eidolon evolutions that dont have a base form requirement. At 7th level, he can apply 2 points worth of eidolon evolutions; at 13th level, he can apply 3 points worth of eidolon evolutions.

This replaces deliver touch spells, speak with animals of its kind, and scry on familiar.

*Speak with Master (Ex):* If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.

*Spell Resistance (Ex):* If the master is 11th level or higher, a familiar gains spell resistance equal to the masters level + 5. To affect the familiar with a spell, another spellcaster must get a result on a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) that equals or exceeds the familiars spell resistance.

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl-Särai is here, with his eight hit points.

----------


## Palanan

Also, have we all arrived separately at Oleg's, or did we journey there together?

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar Raloren reporting in.

He'll speak in Green.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

> Sälaraiessë ẏriel


While Sundamar might speak Elven, his player doesnt - he should probably know this, but without knowing the right translator, I dont.

----------


## Palanan

I made that up on the spot, so it doesn't conform to any published elven language.  It's meant as a casual greeting, and also as an opportunity for a bit of RP.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Also, have we all arrived separately at Oleg's, or did we journey there together?


I was imagining you all would have arrived at the trading post a slightly different times. You all met individually with different members of the swordlords, who after ascertaining you to be adequatley capable, would have given you your directions to oleg's trading post and told you to meet your companions there.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Spoiler: Thread Subscription System*
Show


For those new to GiTP, I think I should take some time to explain the thread subscription system. (Because it took me waayyy long time to figure this out)

If you look just above the first post of each page, to the right corner, there should be a "Thread Tools". Clicking on this will either bring up the "Thread Tools" menu. One of the items is the "Subscribe To Thread" function, which as the name implies, lets you subscribe to the thread. 

This brings you to the "Add Subscription" page where you can change the subscription settings. Optionally, you can ask the forums to send you an email when someone posts on the thread. You can also choose to add the subscription to a particular folder (if you are new, you should just have one default "Subscriptions" folder). Select your options and then click "Add Subscription".

Once you have subscribed to a thread, you can quickly find it under your Subscriptions page. (Also accessible via "Settings" > "My Subscriptions" at the top right corner).

This way, you can just bookmark pages of interest, and check for updates in one convenient location.

Let us know if you have any questions.  :Small Smile: 



As mentioned, I  have 2 skill ranks to assign to Jafar the Parrot. I'll be looking to fill or complement what the party does not have. From what I've gathered, we currently have:

Syl-Sarai: K-Nature

Sundam Raloren: K-Arcane

Nollyra Ingram: K-Nature, K-Religion

Yago: K-Arcane

I'm thinking of buying K-Local, K-Dungeoneering, but I'm open to other suggestions.

----------


## Palanan

I have a couple questions for the GM;

1.  When the woman at Olegs mentions Lady Syl, is she referring to Sẏl-Särais wife, or someone else?

2.  Can Sẏl-Särai have purchased a basic overview map of the River Kingdoms, something like this, or possibly this?

----------


## Necrowolf

> I have a couple questions for the GM;
> 
> 1.  When the woman at Olegs mentions Lady Syl, is she referring to Sẏl-Särais wife, or someone else?
> 
> 2.  Can Sẏl-Särai have purchased a basic overview map of the River Kingdoms, something like this, or possibly this?


Oops no my bad. I am just stupid and misgendered the character. Reading Syl my name just went straight to female. Fixed it. For the map I was going to assume the Sworldlords gave you all basic general maps of the area for story purposes and to ease gameplay/lore disconnect for tracking travel through the hex map.

----------


## Palanan

No worries, just wanted to be sure.  And thanks for the in-game map.

As for hex maps, I found this lovely example, which I thought we could use to track our progress.

----------


## Palanan

Also, we seem to be missing our fourth player.  He hasn't been on the Playground for a couple of weeks now, and he hasn't responded to a PM, so we might want to think about bringing in an alternate.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Also, we seem to be missing our fourth player.  He hasn't been on the Playground for a couple of weeks now, and he hasn't responded to a PM, so we might want to think about bringing in an alternate.


Yeah. Its unfortunate but I message him too a few days back and he hasn't said anything to me either.

For the map that one is good, but the scope of your charter is limited to a smaller section of that total map called the greenbelt. While other adventuring parties and armies are currently handling the other areas.
Here is a general map of the area that is covered by your charter.

----------


## Necrowolf

Alright just wanted to discuss some nitty gritty details with you all and provide some updates.

Does roll20 work fine for battle maps for you all? We would just be using it as a battlemap feature. Dicerolls would happen in IC using spoiler tags to keep things kinda neat and together. Character sheets wouldn't have to be ported over either

Besides that just wanted to get a pulse on what posting rate everyone would be comfortable with. Currently I am in favor of striving for around every other day to get atleast 1 post in.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Roll20 is fine for the battlemap, and the pace is fine. Im also fine with 1/day.

----------


## Palanan

I can try Roll20, and I can try for 1/day posting, though life frequently rears up and pummels me.

Also, I would suggest that we bring in a fourth player.  The earlier comments about melee support are spot-on, and since we had at least two melee applications, I would suggest choosing from one of them to shore up our nose-to-nose game.  Otherwise our poor dedicated healer, with his dinky AC and even dinkier single-digit hit points, may not be with us for long.

----------


## Necrowolf

If you guys want 1/day instead of 1 every other day that is also cool and sound nice. I can make time.

Getting to work on the missing player now. Got into contact with Spore who got me into contact with Ivanken. Talking with both of them to come up with a solution. I will keep you guys posted

----------


## Ivanken

I am sorry for being late, but I am present

Still gong through the backlog of IC forum, wanted to say that roll 20 is completely fine for me!
Also wanted to ask if there is somewhere to check out how rolling works?

"Nollyra will be using violet for talk"

----------


## Palanan

Welcome back, Ivanken, and glad you're here with us, in all senses.

----------


## JeminiZero

I'm willing to try Roll20.  :Small Smile: 

I'm not sure if I can sustain 1/day posting, we'll see.




> "Nollyra will be using violet for talk"


If I could make a suggestion, maybe use something darker than violet. It can be hard to read against a light background. 

You could try Purple.

Or maybe something like this?

----------


## Ivanken

I see your point, and because of it I will change to some deeper colour
 Will these one be better?

----------


## Spore

Hello everyone. I know I cannot make 1/day posts, I accept DM botting since fighters are pretty simple. Alden punches evil dudes, while generally intimidating idiots who think the party can be bullied and keeping with the livestock. (He brings a dog and another mule).

Other than that, I enjoy using the following template simply to have an overview over the character but if that is too clunky I could see a smaller start of post with a mere link to the character. For a color, since blue, green, pink and red are taken I just take brown.

*Spoiler: Example 1*
Show

*Alden Tariq, Human Fighter*

Text Goes here. And here.

Lorem Ipsum and whatnot.



*Spoiler: Example 2*
Show


*Alden Tariq*
Human Fighter
AC: 18 HP: 13/13
touch: 11, ff: 17, CMD: 15
Conditions: Power Attack [-1 attack/+3 damage]

Speech goes like this. Normal text goes like this.

----------


## Palanan

Glad we've got your greatsword, feels like the party is more balanced now.

As for the text color, I'm finding that shade of brown a little difficult to read.

----------


## JeminiZero

> Will these one be better?


It's better.

If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you use a different font for speech?




> As for the text color, I'm finding that shade of brown a little difficult to read.


I find it dark enough to read. Do you mean that it is difficult to differentiate from the surrounding black text, especially without quote marks?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Spore

Edited in a meeting with Oleg. I hope my roleplaying won't give me severe disadvantages during a first encounter. Alden would don his armor as soon as he would be done climbing around a roof.

And I don't really see the issue with the brown color to be honest. Are some of you color blind? I'd rather go with quotation marks since Alden is not the type for flashy colors. I would pick firebrick if that is better however.

----------


## Necrowolf

Welcome aboard Spore. Good to have everybody.

----------


## Palanan

Still finding that difficult to read, both the color and the lack of quotes.

----------


## Ivanken

[QUOTE=JeminiZero;25609526]It's better.

If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you use a different font for speech?



Mostly dyslexia, for some reason that fond is easier for me me to read

----------


## Ivanken

> Edited in a meeting with Oleg. I hope my roleplaying won't give me severe disadvantages during a first encounter. Alden would don his armor as soon as he would be done climbing around a roof.
> 
> And I don't really see the issue with the brown color to be honest. Are some of you color blind? I'd rather go with quotation marks since Alden is not the type for flashy colors. I would pick firebrick if that is better however.



I think someone already picked firebrick, might i recommend italic for the text so it's obvious that it is different?

----------


## JeminiZero

> I'd rather go with quotation marks since Alden is not the type for flashy colors.


Yeah, maybe try adding quote marks first.

----------


## Spore

Since we have not seen each other fight, I would like a small introduction of abilities, if you would humor Alden. We also need a plan. If I may steal from the computer game for once, we should set up a trap for the bandits to diminish their numbers or at least hinder them from striking us all at once.

If I know one thing, the deadliest thing for first level adventurers is a bunch of low level crossbowmen all shooting at once. Even if they are just half a dozen bandits, if 4 have light crossbows, they can easily down a hero in one volley.

----------


## Palanan

Still having a lot of trouble reading Alden's dialogue, even with quotes.  

Jafar's speech is nearly the same color, but I have no trouble with him.  For some reason Alden's dialogue is merging with text in a fused mass.

----------


## Spore

Not to sound to abrasive but that's a problem I cannot help with anymore.

----------


## JeminiZero

Maybe switch to blue instead? The DM isn't using it for all NPCs, just Svetlana.

----------


## Spore

If that is okay with the DM. @Palanan Can you suggest a color you can read?

----------


## Palanan

The DM suggested a dark blue that looked feasible.



Also, DM, seconding the call for a map of Oleg's outpost.  Naturally I like Sẏl's plan, but if a fight comes to Oleg's regardless it would really help to have a firm sense of the layout beforehand.

----------


## Necrowolf

This is a nice muted color that Palanan said was fine. That and quotes for it should be a nice downlow color for our boy Alden if its good with you spore

----------


## Necrowolf

Oof forgot to send the roll20 links. Will do that now

Here is the map of olegs though

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Hey Necrowolf, I realize belatedly that I can't actually use Shocking Grasp with ranged spell combat until at least 3rd level, when I can pick up Reach Metamagic and apply it to the spell. Would it be cool if I traded Shocking Grasp for Snowball? I'll leave my traits alone as he will pick the spell up later.

----------


## Necrowolf

Getting an error message when I send the link to you Palanan. Says you gotta delete some messages from your inbox and then I can send you the message.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Hey Necrowolf, I realize belatedly that I can't actually use Shocking Grasp with ranged spell combat until at least 3rd level, when I can pick up Reach Metamagic and apply it to the spell. Would it be cool if I traded Shocking Grasp for Snowball? I'll leave my traits alone as he will pick the spell up later.


That's fine boss. Mistakes happen. Not going to get my knickers into a twist due to a spell retcon before we've even had combat.

----------


## Palanan

Okay, cleared some space.

----------


## Ivanken

Okay few questions, since this is my first text based and first pathfinder adventure

-How does one roll?

-Are we expected kind of like blades in the dark declare I would like to do x and roll this for it or wait for the dm's call?

----------


## Palanan

To roll, you use the roll tags:

[roll]1d20+7[/roll]

Ive added a color tag so it doesnt produce a number.  If I type exactly what you see above:

(1d20+7)[*10*]

Then it rolls the d20 Ive specified, and adds +7 for whatever skill or attack mod is needed.  Change the d value for a different-sided die:

(1d8+2)[*3*]

Also note that you cant type a post and then edit a roll in afterwardforum code wont allow for it.



You can, however, edit in text after a roll.

And yeah, the forum dice roller hates us and rolls low more often than not.

----------


## JeminiZero

> Here is the map of olegs though
> *Spoiler*
> Show


Ok, just so we have it right:
*West Building: Is this the stables?
*North Building: Is this the storehouse?
*Northeast Building: Is this Oleg's home and kitchen?
*Southeast Building: Is this the guest beds?

Does the cart in the middle represent the goods for the bandits?

Also, what are those grid-like things in the north?

----------


## Necrowolf

> Okay few questions, since this is my first text based and first pathfinder adventure
> 
> -How does one roll?
> 
> -Are we expected kind of like blades in the dark declare I would like to do x and roll this for it or wait for the dm's call?


You can ask for a roll and roll it, and I will tell you whether you succeed or if the roll is appropriate.
I may also ask for rolls sometimes such as perception to see notice objects in the background, stealthed enemies, etc.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Ok, just so we have it right:
> *West Building: Is this the stables?
> *North Building: Is this the storehouse?
> *Northeast Building: Is this Oleg's home and kitchen?
> *Southeast Building: Is this the guest beds?
> 
> Does the cart in the middle represent the goods for the bandits?
> 
> Also, what are those grid-like things in the north?


Yup spot on with all your assumptions. and yes the cart is the one the bandits are bringing in. If you are talking about the square things with nets over them those are the pits I was talking about in the back of the compound. They seem to have a variety of trash inside them and foodwaste.

----------


## JeminiZero

> He turns to Nollyra. Pardon me, but you have not told us your name.


Apparently, Nollyra's name is mentioned here:




> "You have bad security here, or you are expecting guests, still would be prudent to check for their identification. I am Nollyra"


But it appears to have been edited in at a later time.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ivanken

> But it appears to have been edited in at a later time.


Yeah bc ppl just started calling her by her name for a few posts so I just went welp I'll edit that abck in

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Is it possible to hide in one of the towers at the corners? I notice the SE ramparts are a fairly good spot for a ranged attacker, because the steps to reach them are all the way at the middle of the eastern wall.

----------


## Necrowolf

Yes you can hide on the tower ramparts. Each corner tower also houses a now defunct catapult. A relic from the fort's past uses. That can also be used to hide

----------


## JeminiZero

Question to the GM: If Jafar is stationed outside to lookout for bandits, while Yago waits inside, is the empathic link sufficient to inform Yago when the bandits are coming? Probably not.

@Spore: What are your plans for the guard dog? I suggest that during fights, the dog will help protect the rear line, and only be sent to fight if things look bad. Additionally, "Yago" can cast Mage Armor on the dog before sending it to fight.

If this is fine, then during the 1 day prep time, could Alden train the guard dog to accept commands from "Yago"?

Most of us seem to be going with the "ambush them at Oleg's and leave a survivor for questioning" plan.

Given the layout, the front liners should probably wait in the stable or the store room. The rear liners can wait anywhere on the rooftops.

One, maybe even two of us can wait outside, so long as we disguise as harmless. Jafar and Yago can best pull this off given their lack of armor, and ability to attack without weapons. But for this I would prefer if Syl added on Shield of Faith to protect the squishy Sorcerer.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Necrowolf

> Question to the GM: If Jafar is stationed outside to lookout for bandits, while Yago waits inside, is the empathic link sufficient to inform Yago when the bandits are coming? Probably not.


I am going to say no, it is not sufficient. Any emotional change Jafar would get from just seeing the bandits would not be very distinguishable from the general variance in his emotions.

----------


## Spore

> @Spore: What are your plans for the guard dog? I suggest that during fights, the dog will help protect the rear line, and only be sent to fight if things look bad. Additionally, "Yago" can cast Mage Armor on the dog before sending it to fight.


It is more or less an additional (and more competent) Perception check and the Scent ability. More of a bloodhound if you will. I'd rather not have it fight armed men, but have her detect sneaky backstabbers and defend a caster in a pinch. As a player I expect her to die a violent death. As a character I then have a reason to go John Wick on them.

Other than that, Alden will stand at the forefront ready to charge into the fray to keep as many men in melee as he can.

----------


## JeminiZero

> It is more or less an additional (and more competent) Perception check and the Scent ability. More of a bloodhound if you will. I'd rather not have it fight armed men, but have her detect sneaky backstabbers and defend a caster in a pinch. As a player I expect her to die a violent death. As a character I then have a reason to go John Wick on them.


... Is that a yes or a no? 




> If this is fine, then during the 1 day prep time, could Alden train the guard dog to accept commands from "Yago"?





> Other than that, Alden will stand at the forefront ready to charge into the fray to keep as many men in melee as he can.


Ok, so do you want him to wait in the storeroom? The stable? Somewhere else?

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Sundamar can hide in the SE turret until its time to engage.

In the meantime, he can help (aid another) anyone else if they have skill checks. He doesnt have a lot of applicable skills to setting an ambush.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _Most of us seem to be going with the "ambush them at Oleg's and leave a survivor for questioning" plan._


That does seem to be the way things are going.  Sẏl is dismal with a crossbow, but should he be ready to take a few shots?  




> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _But for this I would prefer if Syl added on Shield of Faith to protect the squishy Sorcerer._


Sẏl is planning to use Shield of Faith on the squishy oracle, but hell see what he can do.  Sadly Mage Armor won't be worth it for him, or I'd suggest a trade.

----------


## JeminiZero

> I am going to say no, it is not sufficient. Any emotional change Jafar would get from just seeing the bandits would not be very distinguishable from the general variance in his emotions.


Ok.

In that case we should think about coordination and timing. Without Jafar as early warning, we are stuck starting spellcasting after the bandits arrive. And we risk them overhearing the verbal component and raising the alarm.




> That does seem to be the way things are going.  Sẏl is dismal with a crossbow, but should he be ready to take a few shots?


Probably. If Syl has nothing else to contribute, then crossbows and hoping for a high roll are better than nothing. 

Come to think of it, since the cure spells are touch range, Syl should probably be on the ground level but in the back line.




> Sẏl is planning to use Shield of Faith on the squishy oracle, but hell see what he can do.  Sadly Mage Armor won't be worth it for him, or I'd suggest a trade.


Nah, its alright then. I'll change my plan for "Yago" to wait just behind the front liners and look for an opportunity to move into position and fire a colour spray.

----------


## Spore

> ... Is that a yes or a no?


You asked a yes or no question.

And the only other answer you are getting is: "I am ready for combat now." Because I hate planning, and the dog is on my "item" list, so it is mine to command. If it accepts your commands is a question for the DM, not me.

----------


## Ivanken

I mean if we want an early warning system I could set up in one of the trees by the road, set the day/night setting up a position and camouflaging it.

Then once I see the bandits hoot an arrow towards the fort or start running to the fort to get there before them?

----------


## Spore

I am not murdering the dog leashed on a tree for a surprise round. It is just not what my character would do.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

I think Ivanken means their character can set up in a tree as an early warning system, not use the dog.

I dont think its needed though. We know when the bandits are coming and can hide around the outpost at dawn until they arrive. Once theyre busy loading the cart, we can hit them. If need be, Sundamar can start it off by shooting one with an arrow, and let the scream let the rest of you know to go loud.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Gyrfalcon*
> _I think Ivanken means their character can set up in a tree as an early warning system, not use the dog_.


Thats how I read it as well.  I don't think anyones suggesting using the dog.

And I agree that having someone outside the walls could end up being more dangerous than its worth.  Ambush from within is probably the best option.

That said, are we going to be dispersed, or together?  Sẏl can heal several allies at once, so from that perspective its better if people are closer to him; but I can understand that tactically it might be preferable to spread out.  Just let me know what everyone prefers.

----------


## JeminiZero

If everybody is fine, let's go with this:
*Sundamar in the SE turret
*Aldan (and dog) and 'Yago' in the store house
*Nollyra and Syl in the stable (leave the stable's north door open for a quick exit)

----------


## Necrowolf

Alright if there are no objections this will be the starting positions

----------


## Necrowolf

Also everyone should have control of their tokens except Palanan and Gyrfalcon since I have no idea who Han is. Furthermore, if you guys have any other images you want to use for your tokens just tell me and I can change them, or you should be able to change them yourselves since you have editing permissions.

----------


## JeminiZero

I think I'm missing something. When I click "Launch Game", all I see is the book cover in a grid?

----------


## Spore

> I think I'm missing something. When I click "Launch Game", all I see is the book cover in a grid?


There is no map for us visible but we can drag our token from the side to the "map".

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _I think I'm missing something. When I click "Launch Game", all I see is the book cover in a grid?_


Having the very same issue.  I was expecting an interactive map, but I'm just seeing the book cover.

Also, assuming I'm the leafy mortar-and-pestle icon, I would like to change that for something more Sẏl-ish, just not sure how.

.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Han is me - its my other handle.

----------


## Necrowolf

Okay I messed up and forgot to change visible pages. Now everybody should be able to see it.

You can change your picture by clicking your sheet under the sheet tab on the right, then clicking edit at the top right. Then you can delete the current picture and upload your own. Or you can send me the picture and I can do it.

----------


## Necrowolf

Got the combat set up. Post is in IC, and bandit positions should show up on the roll20 page now. Also you should all be able to see the nameplates of the Bandits.

----------


## Palanan

Thanks for working on that.  I'm going to need at least until tonight, realtime, before I'm ready to jump into combat.

----------


## Necrowolf

No problem. You guys do have a surprise round so you can go in any order as there isn't really an initiative chain yet

----------


## Palanan

Had a chance to look at the map; thanks for making it accessible.  I've repositioned Sẏl for better crossfire and escape opportunities tactical redeployment.

Also, is there a way to let us add nameplates for the tokens?  It would really help to see everyone's names by their tokens.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Hey Necrowolf, from Sundamar's position on the wall, do I have sight to any of the bandits?

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Palanan*
> _It would really help to see everyone's names by their tokens._


Thanks for adding in Sẏl's nameplate.  Any chance you could do the same for the other PCs?  That would help me keep everyone straight.

Also, from where Sẏl is now (top of short alley) does he have a shot at the leftmost thug?

----------


## Necrowolf

> Thanks for adding in Sẏl's nameplate.  Any chance you could do the same for the other PCs?  That would help me keep everyone straight.
> 
> Also, from where Sẏl is now (top of short alley) does he have a shot at the leftmost thug?


Huh, I did add nameplates to everyone I thought. Must be something wonky with the visibility options. Will fix it later today

----------


## Necrowolf

> Hey Necrowolf, from Sundamar's position on the wall, do I have sight to any of the bandits?


You have sight of the all the bandits except the one near the horses next to the guesthouse who is obfuscated.

----------


## Ivanken

Honestly don't know what to do, I don't think I have a good position at all, and if I go rushing in I'll be dead before you say ouch. Yet there is no good hidden possition that I can see for an archer to be situated at. 

Add to that the fact that I have no clue how combat goes, I'm basically waiting for others to start and take it from htere

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Ivanken*
> _Honestly don't know what to do, I don't think I have a good position at all, and if I go rushing in I'll be dead before you say ouch. Yet there is no good hidden possition that I can see for an archer to be situated at._


One possibility is for you to join Sẏl at the top of the alley.  My plan was for Sẏl to fire one shot and then duck around the corner of the T-intersection.  If we both fire a single shot, then we can pull back around each corner of the Tyou can go left and I can go right.  If the thug survives both shots and comes after us, then well be flanking him once he reaches the top of the T.  

Note that characters can move through each others spaces if theyre friendlies, so I can fire, retreat past you, and then you can fire.

----------


## Necrowolf

Nameplate issue should be fixed.

Also if everyone could roll initiative so we have that ready for when normal combat starts that would be helpful.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Palanan*
> _Also, from where Sẏl is now (top of short alley) does he have a shot at the leftmost thug?_


DM, I think I have line-of-sight to the bandit on the far left, but can you confirm this?



*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative
(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Necrowolf

> DM, I think I have line-of-sight to the bandit on the far left, but can you confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Initiative
> [roll0]


yeah you have line of sight

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Initiative:
(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Ivanken

(1d20+3)[*8*]
Initiative

----------


## Ivanken

Changed my position to be behind Sly, was trying to figure out my view zone and accidently deleted my token, replaced it with a new one from the sheet but it doesn't have the name tag.

Sorry about that!

----------


## Palanan

DM, if it's okay with you, Nollyra will be taking my spot and I'll be just ahead of her.  We're planning to each fire at the leftmost bandit and then will pull back around the corners of the T-intersection, Sẏl to the right and Nollyra to the left.

Sẏl: ranged attack with crossbow
(1d20+2)[*10*]



...yeah, I think that missed the bandit.  How many hit points does that cart have?

 :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ivanken

I have questions, Do we roll combat in here or in the in character part?
OR do we just need a description in in character part and then we do combat in ooc?

----------


## Necrowolf

Good question. Going forward I would prefer if all combat actions and rolls  took place in the IC chat just so I can keep track of things easier and don't have to flip between 2 chats to corroborate actions. If you want to fluff your character's actions, but if you don't have the time you can also just whip up a quick post with the rolls and actions to keep combat moving.

For the cart question, to break the cart you would have to deal around 14 points of damage, but it does have a hardness of 5 due to it being made of wood so only damage in excess of 5 will "hurt" the cart.
And yes unfortunately the crossbow shot did miss.

----------


## JeminiZero

If its ok, I'd like to start in the left bottom corner of the store house.




> As mentioned, I  have 2 skill ranks to assign to Jafar the Parrot. I'll be looking to fill or complement what the party does not have. From what I've gathered, we currently have:
> 
> Syl-Sarai: K-Nature
> 
> Sundam Raloren: K-Arcane
> 
> Nollyra Ingram: K-Nature, K-Religion
> 
> Yago: K-Arcane
> ...


As nobody has suggested anything else, I shall go with K-Local and K-Dungeoneering.




> Surprise is sadly either move or standard, or I would have removed the first person's head already.


There is a rule that if you can only take a standard action (such as a surprise round), you can charge immediately.




> If you are able to take only a standard action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed) and you cannot draw a weapon unless you possess the Quick Draw feat. You cant use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action on your turn.

----------


## Ivanken

> Good question. Going forward I would prefer if all combat actions and rolls  took place in the IC chat just so I can keep track of things easier and don't have to flip between 2 chats to corroborate actions. If you want to fluff your character's actions, but if you don't have the time you can also just whip up a quick post with the rolls and actions to keep combat moving.
> 
> For the cart question, to break the cart you would have to deal around 14 points of damage, but it does have a hardness of 5 due to it being made of wood so only damage in excess of 5 will "hurt" the cart.
> And yes unfortunately the crossbow shot did miss.


In that case I'll be making my post asap, but will be starting over in the alleyway with Sly

DO you want it to be fluff, followed by a tldr spoiler combat with the rolls and i move x squares and shoot x?

----------


## Spore

> There is a rule that if you can only take a standard action (such as a surprise round), you can charge immediately.


Spicy. I shall incorporate a bit of carnage immediately.

(1d20+4)[*23*]
(2d6+7)[*14*]

Power Attack.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _The Half-elf prepares for the fight by casting Mage Armor on himself._


Yoicks, I completely forgot about this.  

GM, a little earlier I'd been discussing spells with JeminiZero, in particular casting Shield of Faith on him prior to combat.  If it's possible, I'd like to have cast it twice, once on the half-elf and once on myself.  

Sorry for the very late request--I was distracted by the map and positioning, but I'd meant to have done this beforehand.  This is a one-time request prior to our first combat; in future I'll try to stay on top of spelling-up.

----------


## JeminiZero

@Necrowolf: That actually raises a good question. How much pre-casting time do we have?

@Palanan: I originally wanted that Shield of Faith, as my initial plan was much more risky (namely having 'Yago' loiter out front in the open and drop a surprise color spray).

Since 'Yago' is now starting off in the back, he no longer needs it as much, so you can conserve that spell slot for other purposes.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Necrowolf

> Yoicks, I completely forgot about this.  
> 
> GM, a little earlier I'd been discussing spells with JeminiZero, in particular casting Shield of Faith on him prior to combat.  If it's possible, I'd like to have cast it twice, once on the half-elf and once on myself.  
> 
> Sorry for the very late request--I was distracted by the map and positioning, but I'd meant to have done this beforehand.  This is a one-time request prior to our first combat; in future I'll try to stay on top of spelling-up.


That's fine boss. No problem




> @Necrowolf: That actually raises a good question. How much pre-casting time do we have?
> 
> @Palanan: I originally wanted that Shield of Faith, as my initial plan was much more risky (namely having 'Yago' loiter out front in the open and drop a surprise color spray).
> 
> Since 'Yago' is now starting off in the back, he no longer needs it as much, so you can conserve that spell slot for other purposes.


Since you knew approximatley what time they were coming you all would have plenty of preparation time for this encounter. I would assume you could get any and all spells up that you wanted since you knew around what time they were coming and we completely prepared for the encounter by Oleg.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Spicy. I shall incorporate a bit of carnage immediately.
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> 
> Power Attack.


Assuming your charging big bad bandit  boss? Going to roll with that if I got it wrong just let me know.

----------


## Necrowolf

Highest bandit initiative was 14. And 1 player rolled higher than that I believe so your team has one action before a couple of bandits get their turns. Make the full initative ladder when I get home

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Necrowolf*
> _That's fine boss. No problem_


Thanks, I appreciate it.

And JeminiZero, let me know if you change your mind.

----------


## Necrowolf

Alright current initiative order is 

*Spoiler: Initiative* 
Show

Current Initiative order is:
1.Party
2.Bandit 1
3. Bandit 2
4. Bandit 3
5. Party
6. Party
7. Party
8. Bandit 4



Will fill in Alden's initiative when he rolls. All the current initiative spots are unclaimed, so whoever wants to go first can claim that first spot and use that turn. Then the 3 bandits will go. Then the rest of the party can take the other unclaimed spots then the final bandit will go. The initiative order will reset, the party spots will become a free for all again which anyone can claim, so on and so forth.

----------


## Spore

To speed up things like this, could you maybe just roll initiative as a bunch and just assign it? Speeds up PbP games tremendously.

(1d20+1)[*17*]




> Assuming your charging big bad bandit  boss? Going to roll with that if I got it wrong just let me know.


This is fine. Any option seems to be similar right now, and I assume loosing their boss would discourage the others the most. I doubt they fight to the death, and even if all flee, we can just heal the boss and take him back.

----------


## JeminiZero

@Necrowolf: How does this initiative order work? Can any of us just declare action during a Party member's turn, without consulting the person who rolled that initiative?

E.g. could I just say 'Yago' walks out of the storehouse and drops a color spray on the cluster of bandits, without consulting Sundamar?

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _How does this initiative order work? Can any of us just declare action during a Party member's turn, without consulting the person who rolled that initiative?_


Im also confused about how this will work in practice.  We seem to have an ordinary turn order posted in Roll20, arranged according to our initiative rolls, and Im not sure how that interacts with whats being suggested here.

I would just as soon follow the initiative rolls, rather than trying to swap back and forth in each others place.  That seems like it would lead to a lot of additional confusion.

Right now were still waiting on Ivanken to roll his attack for the surprise round, and Im concerned about getting too far ahead of ourselves and potentially mixed up even further.

----------


## Necrowolf

> To speed up things like this, could you maybe just roll initiative as a bunch and just assign it? Speeds up PbP games tremendously.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> 
> 
> This is fine. Any option seems to be similar right now, and I assume loosing their boss would discourage the others the most. I doubt they fight to the death, and even if all flee, we can just heal the boss and take him back.


I agree, will just roll initiative all as one block from now on to keep things moving.

----------


## Necrowolf

> @Necrowolf: How does this initiative order work? Can any of us just declare action during a Party member's turn, without consulting the person who rolled that initiative?
> 
> E.g. could I just say 'Yago' walks out of the storehouse and drops a color spray on the cluster of bandits, without consulting Sundamar?


Yes that is how it works, I apologize for the confusion. Only other rule is you can only have 1 turn per round.




> Im also confused about how this will work in practice.  We seem to have an ordinary turn order posted in Roll20, arranged according to our initiative rolls, and Im not sure how that interacts with whats being suggested here.
> 
> I would just as soon follow the initiative rolls, rather than trying to swap back and forth in each others place.  That seems like it would lead to a lot of additional confusion.
> 
> Right now were still waiting on Ivanken to roll his attack for the surprise round, and Im concerned about getting too far ahead of ourselves and potentially mixed up even further.


Yeah sorry for the confusion. How JeminiZero explained it is a good explanation. However since this way to do initiative isn't very clear would everyone prefer just to go with the combined initiative Jemini suggested a while ago? Where people who roll higher then the average initiative of the enemies go and then the enemies, and then everyone else goes? I was thinking the Flexible system was interesting, but now I realize I probably did a horrible job explaining it. Would run that one after this combat.

I understand the worries about the surprise round action, but this is a pretty easy combat. I would rather keep chugging forward then wait 3-4 days for 1 surprise round action post this is just going to amount to "I shoot my crossbow".

----------


## Ivanken

I will be honest I didn't do my surprise round bc half the ppl were posting in in character and half here even after it was clarified that it should be in ic and I just panicked and didn't  post or say anything.

----------


## JeminiZero

*Spoiler: Combined Initiative Explained*
Show


Enemies (and friendly NPCs if applicable) all have a single initiative, usually the average of all their rolled initiatives.

Player Characters roll initiative as normal.

Round 1:
*PCs which roll higher than the enemy can act in any order (usually whoever posts first). PCs which roll lower cannot take action this round.
*Then all enemies take their action as normal.

Round 2 onwards
*All PCs can act in any order (usually whoever posts first).
*Then all enemies take their action as normal.

In essence, for PCs which roll lower than the enemy, their actions at the end of the round, are instead pushed to the start of the next round. PCs can post in any order without needing to wait on one another. The GM needs to post just once per round for all enemies and to end the round.


*Example: this initial fight*

*Enemy Initiatives*
14 Bandit
14 Bandit
10 Bandit
1 Bandit
Enemy Average: ~9.75

*Overall Initiative Order:*
19 Sundamar
17 Alden
(9.75 Enemy Average) 
9 Joey
8 Nollyra
7 Syl

Surprise Round
Resolved as normal. As this is an ambush, each PC can take a single action.

Round 1
Sundamar and Alden rolled higher than the Enemy Average. So they can act in Round 1 before the enemy.

They can act in any order without waiting for one another. So if Sundamar is online first, he can post first. Or if Alden is online first, he can post first.

After that, the enemy takes action.

The rest of the PCs do not act in round 1. Instead their actions are pushed to the start of round 2.

Round 2 onwards
PCs may act in any order without waiting for one another

After that, the enemy takes action.



This is designed to speed up PbP. Let me know if you have any questions.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ivanken

> *Spoiler: Combined Initiative Explained*
> Show
> 
> 
> Enemies (and friendly NPCs if applicable) all have a single initiative, usually the average of all their rolled initiatives.
> 
> Player Characters roll initiative as normal.
> 
> Round 1:
> ...


Generally like the whole idea and work, but missing a round of combat just doesn't sit well with me, probably bc I am used to DND

----------


## Spore

> Generally like the whole idea and work, but missing a round of combat just doesn't sit well with me, probably bc I am used to DND


How did you miss a turn? You did not post your surprise, and you usually don't get a go until everyone else has had a turn. This is exactly the same in 5e. You just didnt pay attention and took your surprise, but I am well aware such an action can be edited in. We just cannot wait a week for a single player every time.

----------


## Palanan

Nothing Ive seen suggests that Ivanken wasnt paying attention.  He just wasnt sure what to do.  This is his very first combat in Pathfinder, and he wasnt the only one confused by the initiative setup, so its only fair to cut him a little slack.

----------


## Ivanken

> How did you miss a turn? You did not post your surprise, and you usually don't get a go until everyone else has had a turn. This is exactly the same in 5e. You just didnt pay attention and took your surprise, but I am well aware such an action can be edited in. We just cannot wait a week for a single player every time.


I'm actually not talking about my round this combat but the explanation on the other suggested initiative specifically.

"In essence, for PCs which *roll lower than the enemy*, their actions at the end of the round,* are instead pushed to the start of the next round.* PCs can post in any order without needing to wait on one another. The GM needs to post just once per round for all enemies and to end the round."

That to me feels like missing a round of combat, the opening round in fact, and when half the party is going behind all the enemies a whole round later. I don't know either my brain is figuring it out weird or the wording is messing with me but yeah.

----------


## JeminiZero

Perhaps this way of thinking about it will help:

*Spoiler*
Show


Imagine that there is only 1 enemy. Than combat will be divided into these initiative blocks:

a. PCs who roll higher than the enemy
b. The enemy
c. PCs who roll lower than the enemy

So If we include a number to indicate round number, it would look like:

Round 1
1a. PCs who roll higher than the enemy
1b. The enemy
1c. PCs who roll lower than the enemy

(end round)

Round 2
2a. PCs who roll higher than the enemy
2b. The enemy
2c. PCs who roll lower than the enemy
...

What combined initiative does is that it merges 1c with 2a:

Round 1
1a. PCs who roll higher than the enemy
1b. The enemy

(end round)

Round 2+
1c. PCs who roll lower than the enemy
2a. PCs who roll higher than the enemy
2b. The enemy
...

----------


## Necrowolf

All bandits who could go got hit with a forced catnap so they can't act. So all of you can take your turns again.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

I'm preeeety sure the last bandit just went down.

----------


## Spore

> I'm preeeety sure the last bandit just went down.


Still doing an "I'll stop them" post only to be overtaken by both an arrow and freezing cold shattering them.

I should not forget the +2 to attack and -2 AC.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Queue naive elf becoming traumatized by a bandit turning to red mist in 3 2 1

----------


## Necrowolf

Welp the last bandit was on 1 hp before the arrow, so yup he is dead-dead. The other two bandit boss and the guy on the horse are down and dying, but havn't died yet. And the 2 near Jemini are unconscious from color spray for a few more rounds. The one on the left has 6 rounds until he's conscious and the one on the right has 3 rounds until he's conscious. So uh yeah, besides restraining the two people under the effects from color spray this combat is pretty much over. Everybody received 148 xp for this encounter.

----------


## JeminiZero

Alright team, the original plan was for 1 or 2 survivors.

We already have 2 dying prisoners including the boss, we can stabilize and interrogate at our leisure. 

Do we really want to spare the color sprayed ones as well? Both of them? One of them (probably the one out for longer)?

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl would certainly want to keep as many alive as possible.  

He especially doesn't like killing helpless prisoners.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

*looks longingly at his LE/LN characters*

As I stated IC, its better to save and interrogate them all, separately, where they can't hear each others answers. This means that a single botched check doesn't send us in the exact opposite direction of their camp (or into an ambush, or a hydra den, etc.)

Afterwards we can do what we want with them - which is largely execute them. I mean, we can also try to prevail on Oleg and Svetlana to hold them prisoner in the stables until we can send them back to Restov... where they'll be executed.

----------


## Spore

I am taking this opportunity to probably switch Alden's alignment to somewhere between N and CN. Nothing I did really was "neutral good". I have a backstory of not exactly loving established nobility, and I am about to suggest some grim things.

----------


## JeminiZero

> Sẏl would certainly want to keep as many alive as possible.  
> 
> He especially doesn't like killing helpless prisoners.





> and I am about to suggest some grim things.


Once Syl discovers what happens to captured prisoners, he will realize that killing helpless prisoners is actually the merciful thing to do.

----------


## Spore

Anyone know which XP track we are on? 148 xp is a gift horse for that kind of little work, but if we earn at this rate, 2nd level is middle 2023 :D

We need someone to disable a CR 4 trap or lure a whole bandit camp into a meat grinder to level faster :D

----------


## Palanan

Can I make a suggestion that doesnt involve violence, or is this the wrong crew for that?

 :Small Tongue:

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Im 100% for other solutions, but something like letting them go has a huge risk of backfiring.

----------


## JeminiZero

According to the rules on Tie Up




> If you have your target pinned, otherwise restrained, or unconscious, you can use rope to tie him up. This works like a pin effect, but the DC to escape the bonds is equal to 20 + your Combat Maneuver Bonus (instead of your CMD). The ropes do not need to make a check every round to maintain the pin. If you are grappling the target, you can attempt to tie him up in ropes, but doing so requires a combat maneuver check at a 10 penalty. If the DC to escape from these bindings is higher than 20 + the targets CMB, the target cannot escape from the bonds, even with a natural 20 on the check.


Note that even if the bandit is unable to wriggle out of the bindings, they can still attempt to burst the hemp rope with a DC 23 Strength check.

Assuming yes, whichever of us who has the best CMB should tie up the bandits. I'm guessing it should be Alden.

@Necrowolf: Is this alright?




> Can I make a suggestion that doesnt involve violence, or is this the wrong crew for that?


I think Syl can definitely make peaceful suggestions. Whether they are taken up is another matter entirely.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Anyone know which XP track we are on? 148 xp is a gift horse for that kind of little work, but if we earn at this rate, 2nd level is middle 2023 :D
> 
> We need someone to disable a CR 4 trap or lure a whole bandit camp into a meat grinder to level faster :D


Kingmaker assumes medium advancement. Don't worry, other dungeons have plenty more enemies to defeat :p. Also pcs get xp for exploration as well.




> According to the rules on Tie Up
> 
> 
> 
> Note that even if the bandit is unable to wriggle out of the bindings, they can still attempt to burst the hemp rope with a DC 23 Strength check.
> 
> Assuming yes, whichever of us who has the best CMB should tie up the bandits. I'm guessing it should be Alden.
> 
> @Necrowolf: Is this alright?
> ...


These tie up rules seem fine. Who knows, maybe Oleg has something in his stock that can help out as well. 

Also yes, unfortunately Restov will most likely execute most of the bandits for their assaults unless given a good reason not too, or perhaps to bargain a deal with one of them for information. But most of them will be put to rope.

----------


## Spore

> Kingmaker assumes medium advancement. Don't worry, other dungeons have plenty more enemies to defeat :p. Also pcs get xp for exploration as well.


Yea, just make sure to cut the fat a bit for PbP. We cannot realistically do 5-6 combats per day without the game day stretching for months really killing the vibe for even the most conservative of casters. I understand adapting a game is a bit weird and I should not backseat DM as much as I do, but consider this a healthy tip.

----------


## Palanan

For reference, Sẏl can provide a minimum of 8d6 of healing before spells, and potentially more depending on the tactical situation.  That should be enough to get us through 2-3 combats per day.

Im astonished that Sẏl performed as well as he did during this encounter, but Im not expecting future combats to be nearly this easy.

----------


## Palanan

Also, Sẏl will speak out very strongly against abusing the captives, whether or not it's for the "greater good."

----------


## Ivanken

I would like to ask if we can split up the gear out of character just so in character it doesn't take ages to do so.
Personally I would just like a dagger and some arrows

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Good idea.

I second that we claim their cart - I imagine that alongside Donna, we'd have plenty of carrying capacity for anything we find.

We can see if we can sell the bulk of their gear to Oleg.

Sundamar will claim a short sword and 2 arrows. If no one takes them, he'll grab the two alchemist's fire. I suggest we keep the other arrows and rations, and as we're doing, we want to investigate the amulet.

NecroWolf, any ruling on how we can handle the bandits? It might be less realistic, but it'll keep things moving (and provoke less party conflict) if we can use roll to intimidate/diplomacy information out of them and save days of torture enhance interrogation.

----------


## Spore

Can we treat Oleg like a proper merchant? Has he stuff in stock? Or is he merely providing the space for trade?

And the composite bow is without strength adjustment, right?

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Gyrfalcon*
> _NecroWolf, any ruling on how we can handle the bandits? It might be less realistic, but it'll keep things moving (and provoke less party conflict) if we can use roll to intimidate/diplomacy information out of them and save days of torture enhance interrogation._


Seconded, this would be best.




> Originally Posted by *Spore*
> _Can we treat Oleg like a proper merchant? Has he stuff in stock?_


Oleg has already mentioned selling things, and he's offered us potions, which we should look intoespecially if he has any healing potions.

Sẏl will do his utmost to keep the party covered in terms of healing, but it's best if everyone has a potion or two for lifes little emergencies.

----------


## Spore

> Seconded, this would be best.


I would personally go for the "persuade first, punch and break bones later" option. I may have played Alden's bloodthirst up, but I actually just want results, not carnage.

----------


## Necrowolf

> Good idea.
> 
> I second that we claim their cart - I imagine that alongside Donna, we'd have plenty of carrying capacity for anything we find.
> 
> We can see if we can sell the bulk of their gear to Oleg.
> 
> Sundamar will claim a short sword and 2 arrows. If no one takes them, he'll grab the two alchemist's fire. I suggest we keep the other arrows and rations, and as we're doing, we want to investigate the amulet.
> 
> NecroWolf, any ruling on how we can handle the bandits? It might be less realistic, but it'll keep things moving (and provoke less party conflict) if we can use roll to intimidate/diplomacy information out of them and save days of torture enhance interrogation.


Interrogating the bandits will simply be an intimidation/diplomacy check. Seeing as your group managed to down almost all of them without any trouble, and knocked out their leader with one strike, the DC for the check will be quite low. Oleg would also be happy to buy the gear off of you if you choose to sell most of it, as he views it as rightfully yours since you did all the work. Furthermore you can also use a survival check to track the bandits trail back to their camp.




> Can we treat Oleg like a proper merchant? Has he stuff in stock? Or is he merely providing the space for trade?
> 
> And the composite bow is without strength adjustment, right?


Oleg does have stock which he can sell to you. He has around 500gp of assorted trade goods, weapons, armor, and adventuring goods for sale. If you want any expensive items you can also ask him to put in an order to some of his contacts in Restov to have the item be sent to Oleg's




> Seconded, this would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> Oleg has already mentioned selling things, and he's offered us potions, which we should look intoespecially if he has any healing potions.
> 
> Sẏl will do his utmost to keep the party covered in terms of healing, but it's best if everyone has a potion or two for lifes little emergencies.


The 3 potions he is offering are 2 potions of cure light wounds, and one potion of Shield of Faith +2

----------


## Gyrfalcon

I assume the total reward is 50g and 3 potions, not per person.

Do we want to have a group inventory for rewards? I'm in favor of this as it means less administration and hassle dividing loot.

I propose the DBA system - Don't Be an Ass. If you need something, feel free to take it. If two people need something, take a look who can use it best and they can have it. If need be, roll 1d100 and highest roll can have it. If you can hand down gear in party, do so. We can save up gold and sale of unnecessary gear to pick up larger purchases rather then everyone scrabbling towards their own goals.

----------


## Necrowolf

> I assume the total reward is 50g and 3 potions, not per person.
> 
> Do we want to have a group inventory for rewards? I'm in favor of this as it means less administration and hassle dividing loot.
> 
> I propose the DBA system - Don't Be an Ass. If you need something, feel free to take it. If two people need something, take a look who can use it best and they can have it. If need be, roll 1d100 and highest roll can have it. If you can hand down gear in party, do so. We can save up gold and sale of unnecessary gear to pick up larger purchases rather then everyone scrabbling towards their own goals.


Yeah its in total. And if its good with everyone I do think a party treasury would be the best for funds.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Necrowolf*
> _Oleg would also be happy to buy the gear off of you if you choose to sell most of it, as he views it as rightfully yours since you did all the work._


I would say lets compile a list of all the gear were not taking for ourselves, and then see what price Oleg will give for it.  Once we have that value, we can work out how much to keep individually and how much to pool into party treasure.  I'd prefer to work out a split--say, 50% of each share going to party treasure--rather than making it mandatory for 100% to go into party treasure.

That said, willing to go with the majority.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Someone needs to roll diplomacy to interrogate the prisoners. And not Sundamar - no ranks and a penalty to Charisma.

----------


## JeminiZero

> Someone needs to roll diplomacy to interrogate the prisoners. And not Sundamar - no ranks and a penalty to Charisma.


'Yago' has no ranks but high Cha and the Jafar Thrush bonus, giving a total +7. Anybody got anything better?




> Do we want to have a group inventory for rewards? I'm in favor of this as it means less administration and hassle dividing loot.
> 
> I propose the DBA system - Don't Be an Ass. If you need something, feel free to take it. If two people need something, take a look who can use it best and they can have it. If need be, roll 1d100 and highest roll can have it. If you can hand down gear in party, do so. We can save up gold and sale of unnecessary gear to pick up larger purchases rather then everyone scrabbling towards their own goals.


I would actually prefer the default method of loot sharing, which as I understand it goes as follows:
*Spoiler*
Show


0) Loot has 2 prices: Market Price which is what is paid if bought. And Sales Price, which is how much the merchant pays for it. Sales Price is generally half of Market Price.

1) The total Sale Price of all loot is calculated (regardless of whether a specific piece of loot is going to be sold or not). Some of the loot and gold can be allocated to a party inventory.

2) The total Sale Price minus party inventory is divided amongst party members. This is each person's share. 

3) If anyone wants a specific piece of loot, they can keep it, but the cost for that comes out of their share, and is based on sales price.

Note that because you are paying sales price for a piece of loot, you can resell it later at no loss. Party members can resell equipment to each other also at Sale Price.

An actual example: 

1) Lets say we get loot with a total Sale Price of 200gp. We decide that 50gp worth of loot goes to the shared Party inventory

2) The remaining 150gp is split 5 ways, so we each get 30gp.

3) Jafar wants a gemstone worth 25gp. He gets to keep the gemstone, but it comes out of his share. The remaining loot is sold. Everyone else gets 30gp, except for Jafar who gets 5gp and the gemstone. (And 50gp worth of loot/gold goes to the Party Fund).

As he is paying Sale Price for the gemstone, Jafar can resell it without loss. Lets say he later changes his mind and sells the gemstone, he gets back the Sale Price of 25gp, which is what he "paid" for it to begin with. If another party member wants the gemstone at that point, they can buy it at Sale Price.

You can hence choose to keep any loot that MIGHT be useful, knowing you can resell it later if it doesn't pan out.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JeminiZero*
> _'Yago' has no ranks but high Cha and the Jafar Thrush bonus, giving a total +7. Anybody got anything better?_


Sẏl has a total Diplomacy mod of +9.

----------


## JeminiZero

That seems to be the highest around. Let's roll with it.

----------


## Spore

Can the DM set up the scene in the basement, or push on? I decided on my actions. What do the others do?

----------


## JeminiZero

I was thinking Syl could try Diplomancy first, before we resort to Intimidation.

----------


## Necrowolf

It's alright. Gotta move on eventually. Was just giving it a bit of a break cause I assumed everyone was preparing for thanksgiving. But hey, we can't wait forever. The scene is set for whoever wants to take part.

----------


## Palanan

I was just now thinking about this.  I'm glad for Sẏl to roll, but in-game we'll need to move the prisoner somewhere and come up with something intimidating.

Unless the DM rules that the prisoners are terrified and demoralized enough that they're ready to crumble here and now.

----------


## Spore

If you are saying my method is too cruel to be posted outright, we can make Alden's actions fade to black.

Got myself a "bad cop" post in. I encourage others to counterbalance this, but I feel Oleg would massacre this man if not for us.

----------


## Palanan

Well, Sẏl would like to intervene before we get to the point of abusing prisoners, which Sẏl is very much not in favor of.

I'll go for a brief IC post in which Sẏl hopefully forestalls Alden's actions before we get to the spoilered part; I'll let the DM decide on whether it goes through.



EDIT: That's a 22 on Sẏl's diplomacy check, hopefully without the abuse.

.

----------


## Spore

If the DM allows, Syl can cut off Alden before the spoilered part.

I do not intend to rush the game but I feel the others want something to do, or we sideline the interview to a descriptive thing now that we presented our rolls to get back to the real game.

----------


## Necrowolf

Shall we assume the party is going to pack and proceed to the bandit camp? Also what would everyone like to do with the prisoners?

----------


## Palanan

I had a little more for Syl to say, but I've been smothered in the deep, cold sediment of work and life.  Will try to post later today or tonight.

----------


## Spore

> Shall we assume the party is going to pack and proceed to the bandit camp? Also what would everyone like to do with the prisoners?


Alden would like to kill them but he gave his word for one, and does not want to risk loosing the trail to his son for another.

----------


## JeminiZero

I suppose the question is: Is Syl the type that will seriously keep his word to the bandits?

Or is Syl prepared to look the other way while Jafar kills them all?

----------


## Gyrfalcon

I suddenly have the mental image of the parrot slowly pecking them to death, one by one. Sundamar would be more merciful then that.

For Sundamar, my vote would be to execute the prisoners except for the one who gave us the intel. We promised that he could go free if he talked - so have Oleg hold him for a few days before cutting him lose. That prevents that he runs straight back home and alerts the other bandits that the party is coming.

----------


## Palanan

Sẏl will strongly oppose killing any of the prisoners.  He will not be looking the other way.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Is this a hill I die on sort of thing? Because Sundamar isnt going to go for releasing them with a wag off his finger and a stern warning not to rape, loot, pillage and murder again.

Whats the compromise? We can leave them to Olef and the next caravan to Rostov can take them for trial.

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *Gyrfalcon*
> _We can leave them to Olef and the next caravan to Rostov can take them for trial._


This is exactly what Sẏl was going to suggest.

----------


## Necrowolf

Alright sounds good. Caravans and traders come by often enough, they can surely establish travel back to Restov for the prisoners. Oleg has also already penned for guards so they would also be able to arrange transport once they arrive. In the meantime the bandits will be chained up. If the consensus is to still head straight for the other camp you are free to set off now or you can rest for the day and head out tomorrow.

----------


## JeminiZero

> Whats the compromise? We can leave them to Olef and the next caravan to Rostov can take them for trial.





> This is exactly what Sẏl was going to suggest.


Very well, Jafar shall have to live with this compromise.

----------


## Spore

Please offer another resolution rather than "no".

----------


## Palanan

Not a good atmosphere developing here, so Im out.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

I understand where Alden is coming from, but Sundamar wants to be a hero from the stories, and that means honoring ones word.

Sorry to see Sÿl go.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

So, holidays are past - but I see Necrowolf hasnt been on the forums for 2 weeks at this point. Hopefully he pops in soon.

----------


## Spore

I doubt it, and I assume I am part of the reason why the DM did not continue. I will take my leave henceforth. If the game is to continue, you can have Alden look for his son leaving in the dead of night.

----------

